# Attn: Bettybooty



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

I have friends in high places. If you're looking for something in particular...you can just come out and ask.

I don't bite........hard.

P.S. You owe some pictures.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

very very tactful bro.  lol


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> very very tactful bro.  lol


 
What is "tactful" exactly?  

P.S. I edited that picture.

look for thread title *ahem*.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

Where is the little miss? Did ya scare her off with this bullhorn, Bace?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> What is "tactful" exactly?
> 
> P.S. I edited that picture.
> 
> look for thread title *ahem*.



Now we're showing signs of thinking alike...I've been contaminated...  must...  seek.....  help....


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

I hope not. I would hope she could appreciate balls this big.

Maybe I embarrased her though.

Betty, don't be embarrased, I'm flattered!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Now we're showing signs of thinking alike...I've been contaminated... must... seek..... help....


 
If that's your way of saying you like me, I'll take it.

*punches shoulder*

:hug::


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> If that's your way of saying you like me, I'll take it.
> 
> *punches shoulder*
> 
> :hug::


 awww...... uke:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> If that's your way of saying you like me, I'll take it.
> 
> *punches shoulder*
> 
> :hug::



Easy with those hands...you wouldn't want to ruin a good thing so quickly. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

I clearly scared her away.

Damnit!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I clearly scared her away.
> 
> Damnit!


 
You didn't scare me away,


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

I've been going on interviews the last few days and now I'm back at work, LOL  They don't know I'm looking for a new job....


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

You sly fox. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Oct 20, 2005)

(can we pleeeease add this to our emoticons?)


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I've been going on interviews the last few days and now I'm back at work, LOL They don't know I'm looking for a new job....


 
You sneaky fox you.

So when do we get to see this booty of yours?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

It's added. 

: popcorn : without the spaces...


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

oh, kewl! Thanks Hobbes!

(I prefer to type mine out...is that wrong?)


----------



## Corry (Oct 20, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks!   I type mine out, too.  It's quicker than opening up the box and finding it.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> You sneaky fox you.
> 
> So when do we get to see this booty of yours?


 
I took a few shots this past weekend, they are still on the camera...Try explaing a sign that says I want to be baced,


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok...definatly an alias.

Jig is up. I don't believe it anymore.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

What makes you say that?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

It's Matt! :twisted:


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Who in their right mind actually creates a sign saying "I wanna get baced", and takes it out with them.

Seriously.

No-one.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Ok...definatly an alias.
> 
> Jig is up. I don't believe it anymore.


 
an alias?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Who in their right mind actually creates a sign saying "I wanna get baced", and takes it out with them.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> No-one.


 
Actually, I didn't print it out, I hand wrote it in the bar.....


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

Bace, are you going to the NY meet?


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, bace...... you going to the NY meet?


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> an alias?


 
Don't be coy.

You people have underestimated how many times this has been tried before.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Don't be coy.
> 
> You people have underestimated how many times this has been tried before.


 
SO you think I'm some guy from the board?  :lmao: 

Honey, you are most definitley wrong.....


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Bace, are you going to the NY meet?


 
No. I live in an igloo up here in Canada eh.

New York is too big for me. Them tall igloo's don't look safe. Bit'a sun and you'ze all be wet.


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> SO you think I'm some guy from the board? :lmao:
> 
> Honey, you are most definitley wrong.....


 
I'll believe it when I see it.

You could be anyone. So far I've seen no proof of life.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> No. I live in an igloo up here in Canada eh.
> 
> New York is too big for me. Them tall igloo's don't look safe. Bit'a sun and you'ze all be wet.


 
He keeps bringing up the wet factor,


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> No. I live in an igloo up here in Canada eh.
> 
> New York is too big for me. Them tall igloo's don't look safe. Bit'a sun and you'ze all be wet.


 
What part of Canada, I've skied British Columbia twice.....


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

I live in Toronto.

I have many leather bound books, and my house smells of rich mahogany.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I live in Toronto.
> 
> I have many leather bound books, and my house smells of rich mahogany.




he also poops in the refrigerator and eats entire wheels of cheese...im not even mad, im amazed!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> he also poops in the refrigerator and eats entire wheels of cheese...im not even mad, im amazed!


 
I need to get right stoned and watch that movie again.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I need to get right stoned and watch that movie again.




ditto.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 20, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It's added.
> 
> : popcorn : without the spaces...


Great!  So I can feel free to delete it from my server then?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I need to get right stoned and watch that movie again.


 
I like getting stoned, what movie are you talking about?


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I like getting stoned, what movie are you talking about?


 
Isn't that convenient.

Anchor Man.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Isn't that convenient.
> 
> Anchor Man.


 
That I like getting stoned?  I'm from Brooklyn, everyone I know likes to get stoned...


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

That's nice. Do you have one of those really annoying accents too?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> That's nice. Do you have one of those really annoying accents too?


 
I don't sound like I'm from the Soprano's if that's what you mean, I guess I sound like I'm from NY...Ironically the only people who make fun of it are friends from Boston, LMAO


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd tell you two to get a room but this is WAY too entertaining.


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok, this is dragging on. When will we recieve photographic proof of your existence?

Everyone is anxiously awaiting.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

*news flash*

bace...I don't know how to put it to you nicely so it works out great for me, but bettybooty is bettybooty and no one else.  Just a bit of info you may want to have for your conversation with her.  

*we now return to our regular scheduled programming*


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'd tell you two to get a room but this is WAY too entertaining.


 Oh no no, they need to keep it going, right here. Bace promised to string it out for us who have popcorn going and need something to read. :mrgreen: Besides, we now have an added layer of his fundamental paranoia peeping through. :thumbup:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Ok, this is dragging on. When will we recieve photographic proof of your existence?
> 
> Everyone is anxiously awaiting.


 
In due time sexy,


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> *news flash*
> 
> bace...I don't know how to put it to you nicely so it works out great for me, but bettybooty is bettybooty and no one else. Just a bit of info you may want to have for your conversation with her.
> 
> *we now return to our regular scheduled programming*


 
Well thank you for believing in me.....:hug::


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

> bace...I don't know how to put it to you nicely so it works out great for me


  Damn, Hobbes is good.


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

For the sake of entertainment, I will "assume" hobbes is speaking the truth.

I will however make it known to all of you, that you're not fooling me.

It may just be paranoia, but better safe than sorry.

I am, until further proof, just humouring you.

On that note, Betty, if you are real, when was the last time you made a trip to Toronto? It's a beautiful city. We have the biggest cock and balls in the world.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> For the sake of entertainment, I will "assume" hobbes is speaking the truth.
> 
> I will however make it known to all of you, that you're not fooling me.
> 
> ...


 
 

I have only been to British Columbia....Do you have your own place???


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> For the sake of entertainment, I will "assume" hobbes is speaking the truth.



Here's my dilemna:

I could 
a) know that bettybooty was someone's alias on this forum and watch as bace tries to be smooth and get the carpet yanked out from under him by whoever betty's alter ego is.

or...

b) know that bettybooty isn't someone else acting the part and is actually someone living in Brooklyn and watch as bace strikes out, thus embarrassing himself in front of everyone, making it more enjoyable for all...

I'll let you think about that for a little while. 

In the meantime.


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

HAHAHAHA...Oh man.

Yes. Yes I do.

It's small, but I'm young. It serves its purpose.


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Believe me hobbes. 

I'm well aware of the dilemna.

You would all have to be in on it. 

And probably are in on it.


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

oh, and how has my approach been smooth?

Come on now, this chick is throwing herself at an internet alias.

There's nothing smooth about me.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

It would be way too much fun for me to see you mess it up yourself for me to be in on it.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> oh, and how has my approach been smooth?
> 
> Come on now, this chick is throwing herself at an internet alias.
> 
> There's nothing smooth about me.



I was just trying to be nice...sorry I blew up.  :lmao:


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Believe me hobbes.
> 
> I'm well aware of the dilemna.
> 
> ...


 Even me, Bace...? You think that.....of _me_?? 




:bats away tears, while knowing she's also upped the ante:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

Bace, I think I'm scared as to why you would think everyone would team up on you like that.....


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

I have trust issues ok.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Bace, I think I'm scared as to why you would think everyone would team up on you like that.....


 Why, good for you Betty.  You're paying attention here. :thumbup: He seems jumpy, doesn't he?


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Bace, I think I'm scared as to why you would think everyone would team up on you like that.....


 
I have trust issues with people from the internet.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I have trust issues with people from the internet.


 
Why.....I don't bite......hard    

Where just chatting, nothing wrong with that..so stop being so jumpy!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2005)

I have sympathy for Bace here...if this is a joke...gotto say its a bit uncalled for as the same old Im a woman but actually a man thing gets used too much...and often for wrong reasons...

Wont say anymore on that subject, but Bace, I got as much knowledge about whats going on as you do...but I can see this being a joke myself...


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a friend on another forum that Fully fooled about 6 guys into thinking she (he) was real.

He produced pictures of the girl too. She was really hot. I was the first to realize he was an alias. 

I call alias on this one too, but whatya gonna do. Not entertain you guys?

She's not talkin to anyone else?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have sympathy for Bace here...if this is a joke...gotto say its a bit uncalled for as the same old Im a woman but actually a man thing gets used too much...and often for wrong reasons...
> 
> Wont say anymore on that subject, but Bace, I got as much knowledge about whats going on as you do...but I can see this being a joke myself...


 

Huh???


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I have a friend on another forum that Fully fooled about 6 guys into thinking she (he) was real.
> 
> He produced pictures of the girl too. She was really hot. I was the first to realize he was an alias.
> 
> ...


 Nah, but sadly appears to be taking it into another room.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry I'm late!

 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Huh???



Read my post again


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Nah, but sadly appears to be taking it into another room.


 
Nosey bugger.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Nosey bugger.


 What of it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 20, 2005)

Im in...sure hope this is good


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

When does the main show start?


 


.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm late!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss anything?


 
Not to much, neither one of us bites hard,LOL  and I'm a big slacker for not posting the pics yet.....Some think I'm a man, but I'm just a sweet innocent girl with a Brooklyn accent....Thaink that sums it up....:lmao:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> When does the main show start?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have to pay for the good stuff sweetheart, LOL


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Not to much, neither one of us bites hard,LOL and I'm a big slacker for not posting the pics yet.....Some think I'm a man, but I'm just a sweet innocent girl with a Brooklyn accent....Thaink that sums it up....:lmao:



In the words of the immortal Bace...proof it


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> You have to pay for the good stuff sweetheart, LOL


 
I don't mind payin!:thumbup: 

I want a refund if it doesn't come off though!:x


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

Quit with the PMs and get down to business here where we can all enjoy the show.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2005)

PM's?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Quit with the PMs and get down to business here where we can all enjoy the show.


 
Eagle Eyes!   :thumbup:


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> In the words of the immortal Bace...proof it


 
Actually I said "proove it".

But we'll go with that.

I'm beginning to believe this person may exist.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> PM's?



I'm a mod and can see things you can't. Neener neener neener.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Actually I said "proove it".
> 
> But we'll go with that.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe this person may exist.


 
I think that should be "prove it"!

[/Pedantic]


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow 6 members watching this thread & that doesn't include those flicking round until something good happens or guests not signed in!



It's a bit like the Harry Truman Show!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I thaink that should be "prove it"!
> 
> [/Pedantic]


 
Damnit! *shakes fist in the air*

Foiled once again!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Actually I said "proove it".
> 
> But we'll go with that.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe this person may exist.


 

  

:heart:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome Torouno and Traci!


 :cyclops: 

Grab some popcorn & take a seat!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm a mod and can see things you can't. Neener neener neener.


 
Rut Roh, what can you see...OK, we officailly need some more smileys....Can I post a few and see if they go over well?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Damnit! *shakes fist in the air*
> 
> Foiled once again!


 
Most guys who can't spell are brilliant,


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

We see all...:twisted:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm a mod and can see things you can't. Neener neener neener.


 
All you have to do is create a thread in the Darkroom Forum called "Moderator" and post the cyclops smilie on it's own ( :cyclops: ).  The post dissapears & you enter the Admin control panel!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Most guys who can't spell are brilliant,


 
Can I do anything wrong?

Like seriously, it's almost like I could fart in your face and you'd breath it in like it was fresh oxygen.

Have some self respect woman!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> All you have to do is create a thread in the Darkroom Forum called "Moderator" and post the cyclops smilie on it's own ( :cyclops: ).  The post dissapears & you enter the Admin control panel!



Why do I feel like there is about to be a bunch of cyclops wielding "Moderator" posts in the darkroom now?


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Can I do anything wrong?
> 
> Like seriously, it's almost like I could fart in your face and you'd breath it in like it was fresh oxygen.
> 
> Have some self respect woman!


 Leave her alone! :x I just want to see if she ever ends a sentence with a period. If you scare her off I'll never know.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Why do I feel like there is about to be a bunch of cyclops wielding "Moderator" posts in the darkroom now?


 
Lets go see!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Leave her alone! :x I just want to see if she ever ends a sentence with a period. If you scare her off I'll never know.


 

:thumbup: :lmao: just for you.   :lmao:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Can I do anything wrong?
> 
> Like seriously, it's almost like I could fart in your face and you'd breath it in like it was fresh oxygen.
> 
> Have some self respect woman!


 
I must be blinded,  .  (Note the period after the smiley).  .


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Betty do you not have the interwebernet at home?


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

And it's toruonu  In english it means the pipeman


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Is it back on?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> And it's toruonu  In english it means the pipeman


 
Sorry Mate! :blushing:   I noticed that after I'd posted it!:thumbup:


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Betty do you not have the interwebernet at home?


 Oh sure.....steer it off of here, after everything we've done for you. :x


----------



## David A (Oct 20, 2005)

*steps in room* 

*covers the scared virgin eyes*   

This thread is funny...even though I am missing out on probably half of the inside humor. (If it is there)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Must be a good show! 10 viewers now!


Even MD's had a look in but he seems to be keeping quiet!


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Sorry Mate! :blushing:   I noticed that after I'd posted it!:thumbup:



No hard feelings mate


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> *steps in room*
> 
> *covers the scared virgin eyes*
> 
> This thread is funny...even though I am missing out on probably half of the inside humor. (If it is there)


 
Stop covering terri's eyes!  She wanted to watch this!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

How do you tell how many people are viewing a thread?


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> How do you tell how many people are viewing a thread?


 Go to Who's Online, hun.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Betty do you not have the interwebernet at home?


 
Um, what's the interwebernet?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> And it's toruonu  In english it means the pipeman


 

hmmmm, pipeman, not going to touch that one, LOL!


----------



## Traci (Oct 20, 2005)

This is quite a preview...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Ah! Hello Traci!  You found the popcorn guy then! :thumbup:


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Um, what's the interwebernet?


 
Don't be coy.

It's a hybrid word. Mixing the "internet" and the "world wide web".


...the interwebernet.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

ok, hopefully that worked....If it did, can we add more smileys?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Don't be coy.
> 
> It's a hybrid word. Mixing the "internet" and the "world wide web".
> 
> ...


 
I almost wish I had a web cam,


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

only 25 minutes to go before I can go home.......


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I almost wish I had a web cam,


Ehee that's probably something that would make bace's day  Or ruin it


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

A few more if anyone wants them!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> Ehee that's probably something that would make bace's day  Or ruin it


 
I don't think it would ruin it,


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> Ehee that's probably something that would make bace's day  Or ruin it


 
Yeah, those things are mad decieving though. I once talked to this really hot chick for a while.

Like smoking face, tits, and the rest was under the computer desk.

She had the cam on top of her computer desk which was above the monitor. When I met her, I realized that everything above the stomach was really hot...but then she peared out to like blahbloauweee.

Too bad i'm such a superficial bastard.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Yeah, those things are mad decieving though. I once talked to this really hot chick for a while.
> 
> Like smoking face, tits, and the rest was under the computer desk.
> 
> ...


 
It's ok, most men are.....


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2005)

I wont ask what you mean by down there...


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> It's ok, most men are.....


 
So are most women.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2005)

What about ugly women with bad personalities?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> So are most women.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> What about ugly women with bad personalities?


 
well I can't comment on the ugly since you don't know what I look like, but I have a great personality......


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

>


 
:blushing: :blushing:


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

>


 
He really did make me blush, I saw him roll his eyes!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Betty no internet at home or what?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

I have to go home in like 4 minutes.....I'll try and log in from home

Have a good night sexy,


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Betty no internet at how or what?


 
There's always internet....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

That's it!


I want my money back!:x


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> That's it!
> 
> 
> I want my money back!:x



Here you go:
You paid: 0$
Your refund: 0$
Processing fee: 5$

Hey you ow me 5$ ! :lmao:


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

Agreed.  

This thread is sullied for me now.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, this is...interesting.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> Here you go:
> You paid: 0$
> Your refund: 0$
> Processing fee: 5$
> ...


 
Fortunately, being in the UK I don't have $5!  

But what about the time wasted when I should have been laying the floor to my new darkroom? (and explaining what I've done all afternoon to my wife!):shock:


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, go explain that you were watching two younglings drool over each other on the internet and that was even better than preparing your darkroom which SHE gave you out of her pure love for you   

Or have you found out the price you have to pay for the renovation 

PS! I don't mind 5£ either  Being in continental Europe


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh yes! I've discovered the "price" of having my own darkroom!:blushing:   I might post it in the relevant thread later tonight!


I'll try to avoid explaining that I was watching Bace (a boy) getting hit on by BettyBooty (a girl or a boy, or a TPF Member in alias, or MD under cover, or terri being evil etc)


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Oh yes! I've discovered the "price" of having my own darkroom!:blushing: I might post it in the relevant thread later tonight!
> 
> 
> I'll try to avoid explaining that I was watching Bace (a boy) getting hit on by BettyBooty (a girl or a boy, or a TPF Member in alias, or MD under cover,* or terri being evil etc*)


 No one who knows me could possibly mistake me for Bettybooty. Trust me there. Not only do I honor punctuation, I never pack in my own smilies. :mrgreen: Just so we're clear.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> No one who knows me could possibly mistake me for Bettybooty. Trust me there. Not only do I honor punctuation, I never pack in my own smilies. :mrgreen: Just so we're clear.


 
OK!  

Still, better to be completely out of character if you're going under cover eh?:thumbup:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> No one who knows me could possibly mistake me for Bettybooty. Trust me there. Not only do I honor punctuation, I never pack in my own smilies. :mrgreen: Just so we're clear.


 

Hey I like my smilies, and I use punctuation occasion!!


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

bettybooty: at home already? Ok, then all we need is love ... scratch that ... all we need is bace 

 

(hasn't lost hope yet)


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> bettybooty: at home already? Ok, then all we need is love ... scratch that ... all we need is bace
> 
> 
> 
> (hasn't lost hope yet)


 
looks like it's just me and you?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

I can only stay a little while, I'm heading out soon.


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I can only stay a little while, I'm heading out soon.



Dang... 

ok, have fun, I'll go and have a nap and check back in .... about 7h


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like Bace may have lost interest in this now!


Stick some pictures up & entice him back Betty!


----------



## bace (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah...i'm here.


----------



## toruonu (Oct 20, 2005)

Just the word picture calls up the devil <Backspace><backspace> bace ...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't wait to see how photoshopped/ er I mean cute these pictures are!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 20, 2005)

The doorbell just rang, I'll try and get back in a few....


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> The doorbell just rang, I'll try and get back in a few....




dont answer it......it could be DANGER!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope, I'm right here.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> dont answer it......it could be DANGER!


 
It could be Bace!


----------



## Traci (Oct 20, 2005)

yep...superficial...the whole lot of you. pfft!  :roll: 



J/K...I'm just as curious!


----------



## Traci (Oct 20, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm right here.



Sup Danger...how's the new name treatin' ya?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh Yeah!


MD, Hobbes.  You want popcorn?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

It makes people laugh really, Traci.

Thanks for the corn.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> MD, Hobbes.  You want popcorn?



did you spit in this?


----------



## Verbal (Oct 20, 2005)

Haha, I've never seen one emoticon used so often.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> did you spit in this?


 
No! Honest Guv!..............


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> No! Honest Guv!..............




mmmmmhmmmmm


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It makes people laugh really, Traci.
> 
> Thanks for the corn.



Damn dude. I think it's awesome you took her last name. The new middle name was an added bonuse. Must look pretty awesome on your resume.  You're quite the man. :hugs: </hijack>


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mmmmmhmmmmm


 
Here have a different one!



(  )


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Here have a different one!
> 
> 
> 
> (  )




mmmm...even better...


----------



## Meysha (Oct 20, 2005)

wow I can't beleive I slept through all of this... Damn sleep.

Here's some more for those who have run out -->


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

Dammit Bettybooty... you had time to change your avatar, you've got time to post a friggin photo. :evil:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dammit Bettybooty... you had time to change your avatar, you've got time to post a friggin photo. :evil:


 
:cyclops: 

There you go again!


----------

